# Bill Clinton not a rapist, liars and dupes, and doesn't grab p****.



## francoHFW

A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing

RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.


----------



## Mad Scientist

You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.

You DID read the article didn't you?

EDIT. Article is from 2015.



> *Update:* We were focused on stories that emerged during Clinton’s presidency. But many readers have also urged us to include a reference to Clinton’s post-presidential travels on aircraft owned by convicted pedophile Jeffery Epstein. Gawker reported that flight logs show that Clinton, among others, traveled through Africa in 2002 on a jet with “an actress in softcore porn movies whose name appears in Epstein’s address book under an entry for ‘massages.’”  Chauntae Davies, the actress, declined to discuss why she was on the flight. Clinton has not commented.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Check out the comments:

"Good summary, the only thing missing are the details of the attacks Clinton led against women who stood up to Clinton and the Clinton machine. Most of those allegations are in the C-Span transcripts from the impeachment."

"20 years after the fact, and Slick Willy's sexual misconduct is still "alleged" by the lamestream news media! Trump's accusations are too vague to do a fact check"?! Seriously?! That's your conclusion?!"

"This list is more clear evidence of the Post being a water carrier for Democrats. If they were fair, non-partisan they could fill a list longer than this just with Clinton lies. So anyone with a single bone of fairness in their body will take that list and the entire Post for what it is - a left-wing rag."


----------



## francoHFW

Mad Scientist said:


> You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.
> 
> You DID read the article didn't you?
> 
> EDIT. Article is from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* We were focused on stories that emerged during Clinton’s presidency. But many readers have also urged us to include a reference to Clinton’s post-presidential travels on aircraft owned by convicted pedophile Jeffery Epstein. Gawker reported that flight logs show that Clinton, among others, traveled through Africa in 2002 on a jet with “an actress in softcore porn movies whose name appears in Epstein’s address book under an entry for ‘massages.’”  Chauntae Davies, the actress, declined to discuss why she was on the flight. Clinton has not commented.
Click to expand...

Nothing but bs innuendo. Nada, for hater dupes only..


----------



## francoHFW

Mad Scientist said:


> Check out the comments:
> 
> "Good summary, the only thing missing are the details of the attacks Clinton led against women who stood up to Clinton and the Clinton machine. Most of those allegations are in the C-Span transcripts from the impeachment."
> 
> "20 years after the fact, and Slick Willy's sexual misconduct is still "alleged" by the lamestream news media! Trump's accusations are too vague to do a fact check"?! Seriously?! That's your conclusion?!"
> 
> "This list is more clear evidence of the Post being a water carrier for Democrats. If they were fair, non-partisan they could fill a list longer than this just with Clinton lies. So anyone with a single bone of fairness in their body will take that list and the entire Post for what it is - a left-wing rag."


I'll go with the US justice system.


----------



## Norman

Are you saying that he hasn't grabbed Hillary in years?

Well, maybe not her, but other women, certainly yes...


----------



## jknowgood

No he doesn't grab pu#sy he just forces his pecker in them.


----------



## francoHFW

No evidence of that for decades, and those that did were pushed forward by GOP operatives. No pussy grabbing en masse, just the usual male attempts- some went for it, others didn't- NO RAPES, no pussy grabbing. Monica to her GOP pals in Beverly Hills: "I'm packing my presidential kneepads"...


----------



## francoHFW

More to come on Trump I'll bet, another minor Cosby effect...


----------



## namvet

francoHFW said:


> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.


----------



## francoHFW

namvet said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
Click to expand...

BS. I don't see anything. At worst, it's being affectionate, making a little pass, and not when he's 60. Not sexual assault like your CANDIDATE admitted to, or all the other hate speech against women he does...


----------



## namvet

francoHFW said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. I don't see anything. At worst, it's being affectionate, making a little pass, and not when he's 60. Not sexual assault like your CANDIDATE admitted to, or all the other hate speech against women he does...
Click to expand...


so you didn't tell us your a sex therapists huh??


----------



## Rustic

francoHFW said:


> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.


Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact


----------



## bodecea

Mad Scientist said:


> You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.
> 
> You DID read the article didn't you?
> 
> EDIT. Article is from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* We were focused on stories that emerged during Clinton’s presidency. But many readers have also urged us to include a reference to Clinton’s post-presidential travels on aircraft owned by convicted pedophile Jeffery Epstein. Gawker reported that flight logs show that Clinton, among others, traveled through Africa in 2002 on a jet with “an actress in softcore porn movies whose name appears in Epstein’s address book under an entry for ‘massages.’”  Chauntae Davies, the actress, declined to discuss why she was on the flight. Clinton has not commented.
Click to expand...

Where's the indictments...the convictions?


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
Click to expand...

Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?


----------



## HappyJoy

Mad Scientist said:


> Check out the comments:



The comments? You say that like 'the comments' is Walter fucking Cronkite.


----------



## HappyJoy

francoHFW said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. I don't see anything. At worst, it's being affectionate, making a little pass, and not when he's 60. Not sexual assault like your CANDIDATE admitted to, or all the other hate speech against women he does...
Click to expand...


I see a pat on the knee where we don't know the context of one way or another.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
Click to expand...


Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
Click to expand...

Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
Click to expand...


In other words you don't have an argument.


----------



## Rustic

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
Click to expand...

I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.


----------



## Rustic

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you don't have an argument.
Click to expand...

There's no argument, just facts...


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
Click to expand...


So it does bother you then because you keep ignoring the fact that Donald Trump and Epstein were friends.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you don't have an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no argument, just facts...
Click to expand...


You just used the 'where there's smoke there's fire' which is the exact opposite of facts.


----------



## Norman

Oh come on... Billy grabs pussy for breakfast...


----------



## Rustic

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it does bother you then because you keep ignoring the fact that Donald Trump and Epstein were friends.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying all of those career politicians are controlled by people like Epstein, up to this point Trump has not been a career politician.


----------



## Rustic

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> 
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you don't have an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no argument, just facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just used the 'where there's smoke there's fire' which is the exact opposite of facts.
Click to expand...

Everyone knows Bill Clinton is a rapist/pedophile... he just happens to be a white Bill Cosby. LOL


----------



## easyt65

*CLINTON VICTIMS UNITE: 

WILLEY CALLS FOR HILLARY TO RESIGN FROM CAMPAIGN...

PAULA JONES: Bill 'was getting wee wee sucked under Oval Office desk and won second term'...

Protesters Taunt Clinton at Milwaukee Rally...*
*

Bill and Hillary have victimized women dor decades...

He is a RAPIST, & she is his ENABLER!

LIBS & the Clintons continue WAGE the War on Women...libs continue to bash women to protect the 2 deviants!

*


----------



## easyt65

The 'WHITE BILL COSBY'...AWESOME!


----------



## tyroneweaver

francoHFW said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.
> 
> You DID read the article didn't you?
> 
> EDIT. Article is from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* We were focused on stories that emerged during Clinton’s presidency. But many readers have also urged us to include a reference to Clinton’s post-presidential travels on aircraft owned by convicted pedophile Jeffery Epstein. Gawker reported that flight logs show that Clinton, among others, traveled through Africa in 2002 on a jet with “an actress in softcore porn movies whose name appears in Epstein’s address book under an entry for ‘massages.’”  Chauntae Davies, the actress, declined to discuss why she was on the flight. Clinton has not commented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but bs innuendo. Nada, for hater dupes only..
Click to expand...

DNA


----------



## easyt65

Buh-BAM!


----------



## Norman

easyt65 said:


> *CLINTON VICTIMS UNITE:
> 
> WILLEY CALLS FOR HILLARY TO RESIGN FROM CAMPAIGN...
> 
> PAULA JONES: Bill 'was getting wee wee sucked under Oval Office desk and won second term'...
> 
> Protesters Taunt Clinton at Milwaukee Rally...
> 
> 
> Bill and Hillary have victimized women dor decades...
> 
> He is a RAPIST, & she is his ENABLER!
> 
> LIBS & the Clintons continue WAGE the War on Women...libs continue to bash women to protect the 2 deviants!
> *



I wonder what the desperate Anti-Trumpers will come up with next...

Bush made him do it?

Even that would be not be relevant as that is one pussy Trump already grabbed.


----------



## easyt65

*Bill Clinton... and doesn't grab p****.*

*No, he uses a CIGAR, but according to reports Hillary does... *


----------



## easyt65

Norman said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *CLINTON VICTIMS UNITE:
> 
> WILLEY CALLS FOR HILLARY TO RESIGN FROM CAMPAIGN...
> 
> PAULA JONES: Bill 'was getting wee wee sucked under Oval Office desk and won second term'...
> 
> Protesters Taunt Clinton at Milwaukee Rally...
> 
> 
> Bill and Hillary have victimized women dor decades...
> 
> He is a RAPIST, & she is his ENABLER!
> 
> LIBS & the Clintons continue WAGE the War on Women...libs continue to bash women to protect the 2 deviants!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the desperate Anti-Trumpers will come up with next...
> 
> Bush made him do it?
Click to expand...

B...b...but BOOOSH!

  The libs' old 'I'm getting my ass kicked' fall-back line!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

francoHFW said:


> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.


Those on the right who attack Bill Clinton are as idiotic as they are deplorable – Bill Clinton isn’t running for anything, and what he may or may not have done has no bearing whatsoever on Clinton’s qualifications to be president.

Such is the ridiculous desperation of conservatives.


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
Click to expand...

That's your basis for convictions?  What country are you from?  That's not how we do things in the U.S.


----------



## 2aguy

A detailed look at bill clinton, rapist and sexual predator........at least 4 women claim rape, and a dozen others sexual battery.....


and hilary......she aided in obstruction of justice and conspiracy to obstruct justice by using private detectives and political operatives to attack these women and keep law enforcement from arresting her husband...

Articles: Hill on Bill’s Women: 'We Reached Out to Them'

In August 1996, still worried about Perdue’s potential to disrupt the campaign, the Clintons had Democratic party operative Ron Tucker speak to Perdue. According to Perdue, Tucker told her, “There were people in high places who were anxious about me and they wanted me to know that keeping my mouth shut would be worthwhile.”

“Worthwhile” meant a GS-11 or higher job with the federal government. If she turned down the offer and talked to the media, “He couldn't guarantee what would happen to my pretty little legs.” After harassing phone calls and damage to her car, Perdue chose to go into hiding.

Perdue was the least of the Clintons’ problems in 1992. More potentially troublesome were the women that Clinton had assaulted, Juanita Broaddrick, Elizabeth Ward Gracen, and Paula Jones among others.

This week’s _Post_ article pulls its punches on both Jones and Broaddrick. In the_Post_’s account, Jones was “groped” and Broaddrick was the victim of a claimed “sexual assault.” Yes, Clinton did grope Jones, but as she would later testify under oath, “Mr. Clinton then walked over to the sofa, lowered his trousers and underwear, exposed his penis (which was erect) and told me to ‘kiss it.’"

As to Broaddrick, she was not merely assaulted. She was raped. “It was a real panicky, panicky situation,” Broaddrick told NBC’s Lisa Myers in February 1999. “I was even to the point where I was getting very noisy, you know, yelling to ‘Please stop.’ And that’s when he pressed down on my right shoulder and he would bite my lip.”

Immediately afterwards, a colleague found Broaddrick in her hotel room crying and “in a state of shock,” her pantyhose torn and her lip swollen. The _Post_ made no mention of Hillary’s literal hands-on effort to silence Broaddrick. “She threatened me at that fundraiser,” Broaddrick said of an intimidating grip-and-grin with Hillary soon after the rape, “that’s foremost in my mind; I’ll never forget that; I’ll never forget that encounter.”

The _Post_ article in question makes no mention of Gracen. As Iskoff reported in his 1999 book, _Uncovering Clinton_, Gracen had a one-off with Clinton in 1983 when Clinton was governor and she was serving as Miss America.

To assure Gracen’s silence during the 1992 campaign, Clinton campaign manager Mickey Kantor got together with Clinton’s friend and Hollywood producer, Harry Thomason, and they arranged for her to take a part in a mini-series then filming in Croatia.

There was a reason to get Gracen out of the country. Like Broaddrick, Gracen was married when she was sexually assaulted by Clinton. “It was rough sex,” Isikoff wrote, “Clinton got so carried away that he bit her lip, Gracen later told friends. But it was consensual.”

Writing before Broaddrick’s prime-time confession, Isikoff missed the lip-biting MO. He also failed to acknowledge that at least one of Gracen’s friends, Judy Stokes, had told the Paula Jones legal team that the sex was not consensual at all.

“Do you believe Clinton raped her?” investigator Rick Lambert asked her. “Absolutely,” Stokes replied. “He forced her to have sex. What do you call that?”

In April 1998, Gracen came to the embattled Clinton’s aid, this time by recanting an earlier lie that she had never had sex with Clinton. In a television interview, Gracen said of the 1983 encounter with Clinton, “What I did was wrong, and I feel very bad about it now.” Gracen denied that the sex was coerced and said almost laughably of Hillary, “I’ll apologize to her now. It was wrong.”

After her 1998 TV interview, fearing a subpoena from prosecutor Ken Starr, Gracen flew to the Caribbean where she went island hopping for several months. “She had no interest being drawn into the case,” wrote Isikoff. “She had already lied for Clinton once.”

Then as now, the media had no interest in discovering who arranged for Gracen’s faux apology or her sun-drenched flight from justice.

Despite her decades-long sexist and classist war on women, Hillary had confidence enough in the major media to tweet in November 2015, “Every survivor of sexual assault deserves to be heard, believed, and supported.”




Is Juanita Broaddrick Telling the Truth?


Bill Clinton s ong history of sexual assault

Washingtonpost.com Special Report Clinton Accused

Clinton s list of ignored accusers - Illinois Review

Here is a post from U.S. message that lists clintons victims...

Eileen Wellstone, a 19-year-old English woman, said Clinton sexually assaulted her after she met him at a pub near the Oxford where Clinton was a student in 1969. In fact, Clinton was expelled from Oxford and earned no degree there.

Juanita Broaddrick, a volunteer in Clinton’s gubernatorial campaign, said he raped her in 1978. Mrs. Broaddrick suffered a bruised and torn lip, which she said she suffered when Clinton bit her during the rape. Broaddrick gave a stunning interview to NBC’s Lisa Myers about the assault.

Carolyn Moffet, a legal secretary in Little Rock in 1979, said she met Gov. Clinton at a political fundraiser and was invited to his hotel room. “When I went in, he was sitting on a couch, wearing only an undershirt. He pointed at his penis and told me to suck it. I told him I didn’t even do that for my boyfriend and he got mad, grabbed my head and shoved it into his lap. I pulled away from him and ran out of the room,” she said.

Elizabeth Ward Gracen, the Miss Arkansas who won the Miss America crown in 1982, told friends she was forced by Clinton to have sex with him shortly after she won her state title. Gracen later told an interviewer that sex with Clinton was consensual. Her roommate Judy Stokes has said the ex-Miss Arkansas told her she was raped after the incident.

Paula Corbin Jones, an Arkansas state worker, filed a sexual harassment case against Clinton after an encounter in a Little Rock hotel room where the then-governor exposed himself and demanded oral sex. Clinton settled the case with Jones with an $850,000 payment.

Sandra Allen James, a former Washington, D.C., political fundraiser, said Clinton invited her to his hotel room during a political trip to the nation’s capital in 1991, pinned her against the wall and stuck his hand up her dress. She fled.

Christy Zercher, a flight attendant on Clinton’s leased campaign plane in 1992, says presidential candidate Clinton exposed himself, grabbed her breasts and made explicit remarks about oral sex. Zercher said later in an interview that White House attorney Bruce Lindsey tried to pressure her into not going public about the assault.

Kathleen Willey, a White House volunteer, said that Clinton grabbed her, fondled her breast and pressed her hand against his genitals during an Oval Office meeting in November 1993. Willey became a target for a Hillary directed smear campaign after she went public.

Why Hillary Is Not Inevitable Bill s Sordid Past The Daily Caller
Is Juanita Broaddrick Telling the Truth 
Bill Clinton has the real rape problem
Bill Clinton s ong history of sexual assault
Hillary s War on Women

Clinton s list of ignored accusers - Illinois Review


Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations

Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
Sally Perdue - post incident threats
Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
The key to this......all of the women above are lying....and only bill clinton is telling the truth.....that is what you have to believe to think clinton is innocent and that hilary didn't obstruct justice....


----------



## 2aguy

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Those on the right who attack Bill Clinton are as idiotic as they are deplorable – Bill Clinton isn’t running for anything, and what he may or may not have done has no bearing whatsoever on Clinton’s qualifications to be president.
> 
> Such is the ridiculous desperation of conservatives.
Click to expand...



His wife engaged in a conspiracy to obstruct justice.......a crime......plus the political corruption they engaged in when they used government resources to engage in the obstruction of justice....


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it does bother you then because you keep ignoring the fact that Donald Trump and Epstein were friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying all of those career politicians are controlled by people like Epstein, up to this point Trump has not been a career politician.
Click to expand...


Politicians are controlled by Epstein?  No there not, why is it you guys have to make shit up? And what difference does it make if Trump was a politician or not?


----------



## namvet

pretty obvious where his hand is. fucker's copin' a feel


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you don't have an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no argument, just facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just used the 'where there's smoke there's fire' which is the exact opposite of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows Bill Clinton is a rapist/pedophile... he just happens to be a white Bill Cosby. LOL
Click to expand...


No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.


----------



## HappyJoy

namvet said:


> pretty obvious where his hand is. fucker's copin' a feel



A 1 second pat on the knee?


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your basis for convictions?  What country are you from?  That's not how we do things in the U.S.
Click to expand...

You have to be blind not to see what is really going on… But you're a progressive, so you're a lemming. I expect that type of behavior from you. LOL


----------



## Rustic

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it does bother you then because you keep ignoring the fact that Donald Trump and Epstein were friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying all of those career politicians are controlled by people like Epstein, up to this point Trump has not been a career politician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians are controlled by Epstein?  No there not, why is it you guys have to make shit up? And what difference does it make if Trump was a politician or not?
Click to expand...

You're stupid not to realize that the politicians the career ones are puppets and people like Epstein are puppet masters. Get your head out of your fucking ass and study up. LOL


----------



## Rustic

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you don't have an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no argument, just facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just used the 'where there's smoke there's fire' which is the exact opposite of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows Bill Clinton is a rapist/pedophile... he just happens to be a white Bill Cosby. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
Click to expand...

Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL


----------



## Tom Horn

francoHFW said:


> No evidence of that for decades, and those that did were pushed forward by GOP operatives. No pussy grabbing en masse, just the usual male attempts- some went for it, others didn't- NO RAPES, no pussy grabbing. Monica to her GOP pals in Beverly Hills: "I'm packing my presidential kneepads"...



Willy likes to bite their lip until they quit resisting and then when he's finished (about 20 seconds) he tells them:  "better put some ice on that", puts on his sunglasses and leaves.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it does bother you then because you keep ignoring the fact that Donald Trump and Epstein were friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying all of those career politicians are controlled by people like Epstein, up to this point Trump has not been a career politician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians are controlled by Epstein?  No there not, why is it you guys have to make shit up? And what difference does it make if Trump was a politician or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid not to realize that the politicians the career ones are puppets and people like Epstein are puppet masters. Get your head out of your fucking ass and study up. LOL
Click to expand...


I guarantee you, no one, not even Donald "Grab them by their Pussy' Trump is in Epstein's corner.  Epstein for better or worse was also a philanthropist, thus his association with Bill Clinton.  According to Donald Trump (and the woman suing both of them) he and Epstein hung out socially.


----------



## Rustic

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it does bother you then because you keep ignoring the fact that Donald Trump and Epstein were friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying all of those career politicians are controlled by people like Epstein, up to this point Trump has not been a career politician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians are controlled by Epstein?  No there not, why is it you guys have to make shit up? And what difference does it make if Trump was a politician or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid not to realize that the politicians the career ones are puppets and people like Epstein are puppet masters. Get your head out of your fucking ass and study up. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guarantee you, no one, not even Donald "Grab them by their Pussy' Trump is in Epstein's corner.  Epstein for better or worse was also a philanthropist, thus his association with Bill Clinton.  According to Donald Trump (and the woman suing both of them) he and Epstein hung out socially.
Click to expand...

Like I said career politicians are *incestuous....*


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you don't have an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no argument, just facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just used the 'where there's smoke there's fire' which is the exact opposite of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows Bill Clinton is a rapist/pedophile... he just happens to be a white Bill Cosby. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
Click to expand...


Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.


----------



## Tom Horn

Here is a partial transcript of the exchange:

    BROADDRICK: And then as he points over my shoulder, he grabs me and turns me to him. And that was a shock. And I tried to push him away. And I only weighed about 120 pounds at that time. He was a very large man. And I kept telling him, “No. I don’t want this at all.”

    …

    And he grabbed me again, very forcefully. And started biting on my top lip. And this was extremely painful. I thought he was going to bite my lip off. And that’s when he pushed me back onto the bed.

    KLEIN: He bit you at the top of your lip. He pushed you onto the bed. And then what happened?

    BROADDRICK: It’s been so long and it is just so hard to go into. I need to stop.

    (crying)

    BROADDRICK: You, know, why? Why is it still so painful?

    (crying)

    KLEIN: What is going through your mind right now?

    BROADDRICK: That I am afraid of him.

    KLEIN: You are still afraid of him?

    BROADDRICK: Yes. That I am still afraid. Especially if she becomes president. And I know it’s looking that way. So it’s frightening, Aaron. It’s frightening.

    …

    I was completely dressed. I had a skirt and a blouse. He tore the waist of my skirt. And then he ripped my pantyhose. And he raped me. It was very vicious. I was just pinned down… I did not know what to do. I was so frightened. I was only 35 at the time. And it was horrible. I just wanted it to be over with. So he would go away.

    KLEIN: He got up?

    BROADDRICK: No, he held me down for a long time. And then he did it again. I was so ready for him to leave me alone. When he started raping me again. And it was very brief… And he did get up and he straightened himself. And my mouth was bleeding and it was hurting. And he just straightens himself and goes to the door.

    KLEIN: With you still on the bed?

    BROADDRICK: Yes, crying. He straightens himself and he goes to the door. And puts on his sunglasses. And tells me to get some ice on that on my list. And goes out the door.
    …

    He would push down on my left clavicle and it hurt so much I thought my clavicle was gonna break. And my lip was just ballooning out four times the size that it should have been.

    KLEIN: While he was raping you?

    BROADDRICK: Yes.

Here is a partial transcript of the exchange:

    BROADDRICK: And then as he points over my shoulder, he grabs me and turns me to him. And that was a shock. And I tried to push him away. And I only weighed about 120 pounds at that time. He was a very large man. And I kept telling him, “No. I don’t want this at all.”

    …

    And he grabbed me again, very forcefully. And started biting on my top lip. And this was extremely painful. I thought he was going to bite my lip off. And that’s when he pushed me back onto the bed.

    KLEIN: He bit you at the top of your lip. He pushed you onto the bed. And then what happened?

    BROADDRICK: It’s been so long and it is just so hard to go into. I need to stop.

    (crying)

    BROADDRICK: You, know, why? Why is it still so painful?

    (crying)

    KLEIN: What is going through your mind right now?

    BROADDRICK: That I am afraid of him.

    KLEIN: You are still afraid of him?

    BROADDRICK: Yes. That I am still afraid. Especially if she becomes president. And I know it’s looking that way. So it’s frightening, Aaron. It’s frightening.

    …

    I was completely dressed. I had a skirt and a blouse. He tore the waist of my skirt. And then he ripped my pantyhose. And he raped me. It was very vicious. I was just pinned down… I did not know what to do. I was so frightened. I was only 35 at the time. And it was horrible. I just wanted it to be over with. So he would go away.

    KLEIN: He got up?

    BROADDRICK: No, he held me down for a long time. And then he did it again. I was so ready for him to leave me alone. When he started raping me again. And it was very brief… And he did get up and he straightened himself. And my mouth was bleeding and it was hurting. And he just straightens himself and goes to the door.

    KLEIN: With you still on the bed?

    BROADDRICK: Yes, crying. He straightens himself and he goes to the door. And puts on his sunglasses. And tells me to get some ice on that on my list. And goes out the door.
    …

    He would push down on my left clavicle and it hurt so much I thought my clavicle was gonna break. And my lip was just ballooning out four times the size that it should have been.

    KLEIN: While he was raping you?

    BROADDRICK: Yes.



EXCLUSIVE — Video Interview: Bill Clinton Accuser Juanita Broaddrick Relives Brutal Rapes - Breitbart


----------



## namvet

HappyJoy said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty obvious where his hand is. fucker's copin' a feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1 second pat on the knee?
Click to expand...


right over your head


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it does bother you then because you keep ignoring the fact that Donald Trump and Epstein were friends.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying all of those career politicians are controlled by people like Epstein, up to this point Trump has not been a career politician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians are controlled by Epstein?  No there not, why is it you guys have to make shit up? And what difference does it make if Trump was a politician or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid not to realize that the politicians the career ones are puppets and people like Epstein are puppet masters. Get your head out of your fucking ass and study up. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guarantee you, no one, not even Donald "Grab them by their Pussy' Trump is in Epstein's corner.  Epstein for better or worse was also a philanthropist, thus his association with Bill Clinton.  According to Donald Trump (and the woman suing both of them) he and Epstein hung out socially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said career politicians are incestouse...
Click to expand...


They are what?


----------



## Rustic

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no argument, just facts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just used the 'where there's smoke there's fire' which is the exact opposite of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows Bill Clinton is a rapist/pedophile... he just happens to be a white Bill Cosby. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
Click to expand...

Excuses excuses


----------



## HappyJoy

Tom Horn said:


> Here is a partial transcript of the exchange:
> 
> BROADDRICK: And then as he points over my shoulder, he grabs me and turns me to him. And that was a shock. And I tried to push him away. And I only weighed about 120 pounds at that time. He was a very large man. And I kept telling him, “No. I don’t want this at all.”
> 
> …
> 
> And he grabbed me again, very forcefully. And started biting on my top lip. And this was extremely painful. I thought he was going to bite my lip off. And that’s when he pushed me back onto the bed.
> 
> KLEIN: He bit you at the top of your lip. He pushed you onto the bed. And then what happened?
> 
> BROADDRICK: It’s been so long and it is just so hard to go into. I need to stop.
> 
> (crying)
> 
> BROADDRICK: You, know, why? Why is it still so painful?
> 
> (crying)
> 
> KLEIN: What is going through your mind right now?
> 
> BROADDRICK: That I am afraid of him.
> 
> KLEIN: You are still afraid of him?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes. That I am still afraid. Especially if she becomes president. And I know it’s looking that way. So it’s frightening, Aaron. It’s frightening.
> 
> …
> 
> I was completely dressed. I had a skirt and a blouse. He tore the waist of my skirt. And then he ripped my pantyhose. And he raped me. It was very vicious. I was just pinned down… I did not know what to do. I was so frightened. I was only 35 at the time. And it was horrible. I just wanted it to be over with. So he would go away.
> 
> KLEIN: He got up?
> 
> BROADDRICK: No, he held me down for a long time. And then he did it again. I was so ready for him to leave me alone. When he started raping me again. And it was very brief… And he did get up and he straightened himself. And my mouth was bleeding and it was hurting. And he just straightens himself and goes to the door.
> 
> KLEIN: With you still on the bed?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes, crying. He straightens himself and he goes to the door. And puts on his sunglasses. And tells me to get some ice on that on my list. And goes out the door.
> …
> 
> He would push down on my left clavicle and it hurt so much I thought my clavicle was gonna break. And my lip was just ballooning out four times the size that it should have been.
> 
> KLEIN: While he was raping you?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes.



Broaddrick has been all over the map about Bill Clinton.  I feel sorry for her but her story isn't credible.


----------



## Dot Com

francoHFW said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the comments:
> 
> "Good summary, the only thing missing are the details of the attacks Clinton led against women who stood up to Clinton and the Clinton machine. Most of those allegations are in the C-Span transcripts from the impeachment."
> 
> "20 years after the fact, and Slick Willy's sexual misconduct is still "alleged" by the lamestream news media! Trump's accusations are too vague to do a fact check"?! Seriously?! That's your conclusion?!"
> 
> "This list is more clear evidence of the Post being a water carrier for Democrats. If they were fair, non-partisan they could fill a list longer than this just with Clinton lies. So anyone with a single bone of fairness in their body will take that list and the entire Post for what it is - a left-wing rag."
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with the US justice system.
Click to expand...

the one that let hiLIARy  walk?

You really are a dupe


----------



## bodecea

easyt65 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *CLINTON VICTIMS UNITE:
> 
> WILLEY CALLS FOR HILLARY TO RESIGN FROM CAMPAIGN...
> 
> PAULA JONES: Bill 'was getting wee wee sucked under Oval Office desk and won second term'...
> 
> Protesters Taunt Clinton at Milwaukee Rally...
> 
> 
> Bill and Hillary have victimized women dor decades...
> 
> He is a RAPIST, & she is his ENABLER!
> 
> LIBS & the Clintons continue WAGE the War on Women...libs continue to bash women to protect the 2 deviants!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the desperate Anti-Trumpers will come up with next...
> 
> Bush made him do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B...b...but BOOOSH!
> 
> The libs' old 'I'm getting my ass kicked' fall-back line!
Click to expand...

Norman a lib?  Hear that, Norman?


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just used the 'where there's smoke there's fire' which is the exact opposite of facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows Bill Clinton is a rapist/pedophile... he just happens to be a white Bill Cosby. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
Click to expand...


Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.


----------



## bodecea

Norman said:


> Oh come on... Billy grabs pussy for breakfast...


Tell us more about what you know....


----------



## HappyJoy

namvet said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty obvious where his hand is. fucker's copin' a feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1 second pat on the knee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right over your head
Click to expand...


Did you actually see the video?


----------



## Rustic

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows Bill Clinton is a rapist/pedophile... he just happens to be a white Bill Cosby. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
Click to expand...

Like a said he's a white Bill Cosby, sooner or later it will come out… LOL


----------



## Norman

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows Bill Clinton is a rapist/pedophile... he just happens to be a white Bill Cosby. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
Click to expand...


"I did not have sexual relations with that woman!"

"It was a vast RW conspiracy!"


Obviously that guy is a pussy grabber. Hilly even protected his habits, blaming it on RWers. And now it's a problem that Trump only talks about it....


----------



## HappyJoy

Dot Com said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the comments:
> 
> "Good summary, the only thing missing are the details of the attacks Clinton led against women who stood up to Clinton and the Clinton machine. Most of those allegations are in the C-Span transcripts from the impeachment."
> 
> "20 years after the fact, and Slick Willy's sexual misconduct is still "alleged" by the lamestream news media! Trump's accusations are too vague to do a fact check"?! Seriously?! That's your conclusion?!"
> 
> "This list is more clear evidence of the Post being a water carrier for Democrats. If they were fair, non-partisan they could fill a list longer than this just with Clinton lies. So anyone with a single bone of fairness in their body will take that list and the entire Post for what it is - a left-wing rag."
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with the US justice system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one that let hiLIARy  walk?
> 
> You really are a dupe
Click to expand...


Yeah, let's put our trust in people with virtual pitchforks in hand.


----------



## namvet

HappyJoy said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty obvious where his hand is. fucker's copin' a feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1 second pat on the knee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right over your head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you actually see the video?
Click to expand...


I posted it numb nuts


----------



## namvet

im sorry,............so sorry


----------



## HappyJoy

Norman said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I did not have sexual relations with that woman!"
> 
> "It was a vast RW conspiracy!"
> 
> 
> Obviously that guy is a pussy grabber.
Click to expand...


Once again, Bill Clinton did not sexually assault Monica Lewinsky.  He lied his ass off about her, sure.  Rape her, no.


----------



## HappyJoy

namvet said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty obvious where his hand is. fucker's copin' a feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1 second pat on the knee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right over your head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you actually see the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted it numb nuts
Click to expand...


Did you look at the video though?  Describe where the assault takes place. Hell, show us where it is anything more than a pat on the knee.


----------



## Tom Horn

HappyJoy said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript of the exchange:
> 
> BROADDRICK: And then as he points over my shoulder, he grabs me and turns me to him. And that was a shock. And I tried to push him away. And I only weighed about 120 pounds at that time. He was a very large man. And I kept telling him, “No. I don’t want this at all.”
> 
> …
> 
> And he grabbed me again, very forcefully. And started biting on my top lip. And this was extremely painful. I thought he was going to bite my lip off. And that’s when he pushed me back onto the bed.
> 
> KLEIN: He bit you at the top of your lip. He pushed you onto the bed. And then what happened?
> 
> BROADDRICK: It’s been so long and it is just so hard to go into. I need to stop.
> 
> (crying)
> 
> BROADDRICK: You, know, why? Why is it still so painful?
> 
> (crying)
> 
> KLEIN: What is going through your mind right now?
> 
> BROADDRICK: That I am afraid of him.
> 
> KLEIN: You are still afraid of him?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes. That I am still afraid. Especially if she becomes president. And I know it’s looking that way. So it’s frightening, Aaron. It’s frightening.
> 
> …
> 
> I was completely dressed. I had a skirt and a blouse. He tore the waist of my skirt. And then he ripped my pantyhose. And he raped me. It was very vicious. I was just pinned down… I did not know what to do. I was so frightened. I was only 35 at the time. And it was horrible. I just wanted it to be over with. So he would go away.
> 
> KLEIN: He got up?
> 
> BROADDRICK: No, he held me down for a long time. And then he did it again. I was so ready for him to leave me alone. When he started raping me again. And it was very brief… And he did get up and he straightened himself. And my mouth was bleeding and it was hurting. And he just straightens himself and goes to the door.
> 
> KLEIN: With you still on the bed?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes, crying. He straightens himself and he goes to the door. And puts on his sunglasses. And tells me to get some ice on that on my list. And goes out the door.
> …
> 
> He would push down on my left clavicle and it hurt so much I thought my clavicle was gonna break. And my lip was just ballooning out four times the size that it should have been.
> 
> KLEIN: While he was raping you?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broaddrick has been all over the map about Bill Clinton.  I feel sorry for her but her story isn't credible.
Click to expand...


Oh you know it's true but what's worse, you couldn't care less about it ya disgusting cretin.


----------



## Norman

HappyJoy said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I did not have sexual relations with that woman!"
> 
> "It was a vast RW conspiracy!"
> 
> 
> Obviously that guy is a pussy grabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Bill Clinton did not sexually assault Monica Lewinsky.  He lied his ass off about her, sure.  Rape her, no.
Click to expand...


But did he grab her pussy?


----------



## HappyJoy

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a said he's a white Bill Cosby, sooner or later it will come out… LOL
Click to expand...


Still waiting on that proof.


----------



## HappyJoy

Tom Horn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript of the exchange:
> 
> BROADDRICK: And then as he points over my shoulder, he grabs me and turns me to him. And that was a shock. And I tried to push him away. And I only weighed about 120 pounds at that time. He was a very large man. And I kept telling him, “No. I don’t want this at all.”
> 
> …
> 
> And he grabbed me again, very forcefully. And started biting on my top lip. And this was extremely painful. I thought he was going to bite my lip off. And that’s when he pushed me back onto the bed.
> 
> KLEIN: He bit you at the top of your lip. He pushed you onto the bed. And then what happened?
> 
> BROADDRICK: It’s been so long and it is just so hard to go into. I need to stop.
> 
> (crying)
> 
> BROADDRICK: You, know, why? Why is it still so painful?
> 
> (crying)
> 
> KLEIN: What is going through your mind right now?
> 
> BROADDRICK: That I am afraid of him.
> 
> KLEIN: You are still afraid of him?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes. That I am still afraid. Especially if she becomes president. And I know it’s looking that way. So it’s frightening, Aaron. It’s frightening.
> 
> …
> 
> I was completely dressed. I had a skirt and a blouse. He tore the waist of my skirt. And then he ripped my pantyhose. And he raped me. It was very vicious. I was just pinned down… I did not know what to do. I was so frightened. I was only 35 at the time. And it was horrible. I just wanted it to be over with. So he would go away.
> 
> KLEIN: He got up?
> 
> BROADDRICK: No, he held me down for a long time. And then he did it again. I was so ready for him to leave me alone. When he started raping me again. And it was very brief… And he did get up and he straightened himself. And my mouth was bleeding and it was hurting. And he just straightens himself and goes to the door.
> 
> KLEIN: With you still on the bed?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes, crying. He straightens himself and he goes to the door. And puts on his sunglasses. And tells me to get some ice on that on my list. And goes out the door.
> …
> 
> He would push down on my left clavicle and it hurt so much I thought my clavicle was gonna break. And my lip was just ballooning out four times the size that it should have been.
> 
> KLEIN: While he was raping you?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broaddrick has been all over the map about Bill Clinton.  I feel sorry for her but her story isn't credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you know it's true but what's worse, you couldn't care less about it ya disgusting cretin.
Click to expand...


No, I don't know it's true.


----------



## easyt65

bodecea said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *CLINTON VICTIMS UNITE:
> 
> WILLEY CALLS FOR HILLARY TO RESIGN FROM CAMPAIGN...
> 
> PAULA JONES: Bill 'was getting wee wee sucked under Oval Office desk and won second term'...
> 
> Protesters Taunt Clinton at Milwaukee Rally...
> 
> 
> Bill and Hillary have victimized women dor decades...
> 
> He is a RAPIST, & she is his ENABLER!
> 
> LIBS & the Clintons continue WAGE the War on Women...libs continue to bash women to protect the 2 deviants!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the desperate Anti-Trumpers will come up with next...
> 
> Bush made him do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B...b...but BOOOSH!
> 
> The libs' old 'I'm getting my ass kicked' fall-back line!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Norman a lib?  Hear that, Norman?
Click to expand...

I was agreeing with Norman...


----------



## bodecea

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows Bill Clinton is a rapist/pedophile... he just happens to be a white Bill Cosby. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
Click to expand...

Have you noticed they aren't fans of proof?


----------



## easyt65

HappyJoy said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript of the exchange:
> 
> BROADDRICK: And then as he points over my shoulder, he grabs me and turns me to him. And that was a shock. And I tried to push him away. And I only weighed about 120 pounds at that time. He was a very large man. And I kept telling him, “No. I don’t want this at all.”
> 
> …
> 
> And he grabbed me again, very forcefully. And started biting on my top lip. And this was extremely painful. I thought he was going to bite my lip off. And that’s when he pushed me back onto the bed.
> 
> KLEIN: He bit you at the top of your lip. He pushed you onto the bed. And then what happened?
> 
> BROADDRICK: It’s been so long and it is just so hard to go into. I need to stop.
> 
> (crying)
> 
> BROADDRICK: You, know, why? Why is it still so painful?
> 
> (crying)
> 
> KLEIN: What is going through your mind right now?
> 
> BROADDRICK: That I am afraid of him.
> 
> KLEIN: You are still afraid of him?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes. That I am still afraid. Especially if she becomes president. And I know it’s looking that way. So it’s frightening, Aaron. It’s frightening.
> 
> …
> 
> I was completely dressed. I had a skirt and a blouse. He tore the waist of my skirt. And then he ripped my pantyhose. And he raped me. It was very vicious. I was just pinned down… I did not know what to do. I was so frightened. I was only 35 at the time. And it was horrible. I just wanted it to be over with. So he would go away.
> 
> KLEIN: He got up?
> 
> BROADDRICK: No, he held me down for a long time. And then he did it again. I was so ready for him to leave me alone. When he started raping me again. And it was very brief… And he did get up and he straightened himself. And my mouth was bleeding and it was hurting. And he just straightens himself and goes to the door.
> 
> KLEIN: With you still on the bed?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes, crying. He straightens himself and he goes to the door. And puts on his sunglasses. And tells me to get some ice on that on my list. And goes out the door.
> …
> 
> He would push down on my left clavicle and it hurt so much I thought my clavicle was gonna break. And my lip was just ballooning out four times the size that it should have been.
> 
> KLEIN: While he was raping you?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broaddrick has been all over the map about Bill Clinton.  I feel sorry for her but her story isn't credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you know it's true but what's worse, you couldn't care less about it ya disgusting cretin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know it's true.
Click to expand...

...because you're stupid....or partisan - same same.


----------



## bodecea

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you don't have an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no argument, just facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just used the 'where there's smoke there's fire' which is the exact opposite of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows Bill Clinton is a rapist/pedophile... he just happens to be a white Bill Cosby. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
Click to expand...

If he has evidence, it's his civic duty to present to the authorities.


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## HappyJoy

easyt65 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript of the exchange:
> 
> BROADDRICK: And then as he points over my shoulder, he grabs me and turns me to him. And that was a shock. And I tried to push him away. And I only weighed about 120 pounds at that time. He was a very large man. And I kept telling him, “No. I don’t want this at all.”
> 
> …
> 
> And he grabbed me again, very forcefully. And started biting on my top lip. And this was extremely painful. I thought he was going to bite my lip off. And that’s when he pushed me back onto the bed.
> 
> KLEIN: He bit you at the top of your lip. He pushed you onto the bed. And then what happened?
> 
> BROADDRICK: It’s been so long and it is just so hard to go into. I need to stop.
> 
> (crying)
> 
> BROADDRICK: You, know, why? Why is it still so painful?
> 
> (crying)
> 
> KLEIN: What is going through your mind right now?
> 
> BROADDRICK: That I am afraid of him.
> 
> KLEIN: You are still afraid of him?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes. That I am still afraid. Especially if she becomes president. And I know it’s looking that way. So it’s frightening, Aaron. It’s frightening.
> 
> …
> 
> I was completely dressed. I had a skirt and a blouse. He tore the waist of my skirt. And then he ripped my pantyhose. And he raped me. It was very vicious. I was just pinned down… I did not know what to do. I was so frightened. I was only 35 at the time. And it was horrible. I just wanted it to be over with. So he would go away.
> 
> KLEIN: He got up?
> 
> BROADDRICK: No, he held me down for a long time. And then he did it again. I was so ready for him to leave me alone. When he started raping me again. And it was very brief… And he did get up and he straightened himself. And my mouth was bleeding and it was hurting. And he just straightens himself and goes to the door.
> 
> KLEIN: With you still on the bed?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes, crying. He straightens himself and he goes to the door. And puts on his sunglasses. And tells me to get some ice on that on my list. And goes out the door.
> …
> 
> He would push down on my left clavicle and it hurt so much I thought my clavicle was gonna break. And my lip was just ballooning out four times the size that it should have been.
> 
> KLEIN: While he was raping you?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broaddrick has been all over the map about Bill Clinton.  I feel sorry for her but her story isn't credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you know it's true but what's worse, you couldn't care less about it ya disgusting cretin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because you're stupid....or partisan - same same.
Click to expand...


Are you projecting now?


----------



## easyt65

Frequent trips to pedophile island with a convicted pedophile...

Just a coincidene I'm sure


----------



## easyt65

HappyJoy said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript of the exchange:
> 
> BROADDRICK: And then as he points over my shoulder, he grabs me and turns me to him. And that was a shock. And I tried to push him away. And I only weighed about 120 pounds at that time. He was a very large man. And I kept telling him, “No. I don’t want this at all.”
> 
> …
> 
> And he grabbed me again, very forcefully. And started biting on my top lip. And this was extremely painful. I thought he was going to bite my lip off. And that’s when he pushed me back onto the bed.
> 
> KLEIN: He bit you at the top of your lip. He pushed you onto the bed. And then what happened?
> 
> BROADDRICK: It’s been so long and it is just so hard to go into. I need to stop.
> 
> (crying)
> 
> BROADDRICK: You, know, why? Why is it still so painful?
> 
> (crying)
> 
> KLEIN: What is going through your mind right now?
> 
> BROADDRICK: That I am afraid of him.
> 
> KLEIN: You are still afraid of him?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes. That I am still afraid. Especially if she becomes president. And I know it’s looking that way. So it’s frightening, Aaron. It’s frightening.
> 
> …
> 
> I was completely dressed. I had a skirt and a blouse. He tore the waist of my skirt. And then he ripped my pantyhose. And he raped me. It was very vicious. I was just pinned down… I did not know what to do. I was so frightened. I was only 35 at the time. And it was horrible. I just wanted it to be over with. So he would go away.
> 
> KLEIN: He got up?
> 
> BROADDRICK: No, he held me down for a long time. And then he did it again. I was so ready for him to leave me alone. When he started raping me again. And it was very brief… And he did get up and he straightened himself. And my mouth was bleeding and it was hurting. And he just straightens himself and goes to the door.
> 
> KLEIN: With you still on the bed?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes, crying. He straightens himself and he goes to the door. And puts on his sunglasses. And tells me to get some ice on that on my list. And goes out the door.
> …
> 
> He would push down on my left clavicle and it hurt so much I thought my clavicle was gonna break. And my lip was just ballooning out four times the size that it should have been.
> 
> KLEIN: While he was raping you?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broaddrick has been all over the map about Bill Clinton.  I feel sorry for her but her story isn't credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you know it's true but what's worse, you couldn't care less about it ya disgusting cretin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because you're stupid....or partisan - same same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you projecting now?
Click to expand...

No


----------



## HappyJoy

bodecea said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you noticed they aren't fans of proof?
Click to expand...


They think conspiracy theories are proof. Thankfully USMB only represents the worst of conservatives.


----------



## namvet

HappyJoy said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty obvious where his hand is. fucker's copin' a feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1 second pat on the knee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right over your head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you actually see the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted it numb nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you look at the video though?  Describe where the assault takes place. Hell, show us where it is anything more than a pat on the knee.
Click to expand...


and why just a pat on knee??  what's the purpose there. should a married man going around patting women's knee's?? I forgot. you've never had sex. still a virgin


----------



## HappyJoy

easyt65 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broaddrick has been all over the map about Bill Clinton.  I feel sorry for her but her story isn't credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you know it's true but what's worse, you couldn't care less about it ya disgusting cretin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because you're stupid....or partisan - same same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you projecting now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
Click to expand...


Then why do you keep running on conspiracy theories or conclusions without concrete evidence?

I'll give you an example.  There are multiple claims that Donald Trump has raped and assaulted women.  I don't automatically believe it.  The one thing I do know is that Donald Trump has bragged about assaulting women and only because that came from his own stupid mouth.  That is bad enough but I don't make baseless claims that Trump raped anyone.

Raise your standards, asshole


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## HappyJoy

namvet said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 1 second pat on the knee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right over your head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you actually see the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted it numb nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you look at the video though?  Describe where the assault takes place. Hell, show us where it is anything more than a pat on the knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and why just a pat on knee??  what's the purpose there. should a married man going around patting women's knee's??
Click to expand...


You've never patted someone on the knee in a non sexual way?  



> I forgot. you've never had sex. still a virgin



What are you 12?


----------



## namvet

I luv it. these liberal globalists pigs are back on their heels


----------



## namvet

HappyJoy said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> right over your head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you actually see the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted it numb nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you look at the video though?  Describe where the assault takes place. Hell, show us where it is anything more than a pat on the knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and why just a pat on knee??  what's the purpose there. should a married man going around patting women's knee's??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never patted someone on the knee in a non sexual way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot. you've never had sex. still a virgin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
Click to expand...


have you?? how many times


----------



## namvet

the proof is there. he groped her. case closed


----------



## HappyJoy

namvet said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you actually see the video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it numb nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you look at the video though?  Describe where the assault takes place. Hell, show us where it is anything more than a pat on the knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and why just a pat on knee??  what's the purpose there. should a married man going around patting women's knee's??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never patted someone on the knee in a non sexual way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot. you've never had sex. still a virgin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you?? how many times
Click to expand...


I don't know how many times, why would I keep track of such a benign event? 

Do you go around claiming every mall Santa is a pedophile?


----------



## Tom Horn

HappyJoy said:


> I don't know how many times, why would I keep track of such a benign event?



"a benign event"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   So you're no stallion in the sack...probably why you're a progressive eh, dud?


----------



## bodecea

easyt65 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript of the exchange:
> 
> BROADDRICK: And then as he points over my shoulder, he grabs me and turns me to him. And that was a shock. And I tried to push him away. And I only weighed about 120 pounds at that time. He was a very large man. And I kept telling him, “No. I don’t want this at all.”
> 
> …
> 
> And he grabbed me again, very forcefully. And started biting on my top lip. And this was extremely painful. I thought he was going to bite my lip off. And that’s when he pushed me back onto the bed.
> 
> KLEIN: He bit you at the top of your lip. He pushed you onto the bed. And then what happened?
> 
> BROADDRICK: It’s been so long and it is just so hard to go into. I need to stop.
> 
> (crying)
> 
> BROADDRICK: You, know, why? Why is it still so painful?
> 
> (crying)
> 
> KLEIN: What is going through your mind right now?
> 
> BROADDRICK: That I am afraid of him.
> 
> KLEIN: You are still afraid of him?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes. That I am still afraid. Especially if she becomes president. And I know it’s looking that way. So it’s frightening, Aaron. It’s frightening.
> 
> …
> 
> I was completely dressed. I had a skirt and a blouse. He tore the waist of my skirt. And then he ripped my pantyhose. And he raped me. It was very vicious. I was just pinned down… I did not know what to do. I was so frightened. I was only 35 at the time. And it was horrible. I just wanted it to be over with. So he would go away.
> 
> KLEIN: He got up?
> 
> BROADDRICK: No, he held me down for a long time. And then he did it again. I was so ready for him to leave me alone. When he started raping me again. And it was very brief… And he did get up and he straightened himself. And my mouth was bleeding and it was hurting. And he just straightens himself and goes to the door.
> 
> KLEIN: With you still on the bed?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes, crying. He straightens himself and he goes to the door. And puts on his sunglasses. And tells me to get some ice on that on my list. And goes out the door.
> …
> 
> He would push down on my left clavicle and it hurt so much I thought my clavicle was gonna break. And my lip was just ballooning out four times the size that it should have been.
> 
> KLEIN: While he was raping you?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broaddrick has been all over the map about Bill Clinton.  I feel sorry for her but her story isn't credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you know it's true but what's worse, you couldn't care less about it ya disgusting cretin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because you're stupid....or partisan - same same.
Click to expand...

Interesting...people are "stupid" for requiring proof....you're not a fan of this country's system of Justice, are you?


----------



## Tom Horn

bodecea said:


> Interesting...people are "stupid" for requiring proof....you're not a fan of this country's system of Justice, are you?



With Loretta Lynch in the AG chair?  you bet I'm not...never in our history has the DOJ and FBI been politicized to the point a criminal SOS can commit espionage and obstruction of justice and get away with it.


----------



## bodecea

Tom Horn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript of the exchange:
> 
> BROADDRICK: And then as he points over my shoulder, he grabs me and turns me to him. And that was a shock. And I tried to push him away. And I only weighed about 120 pounds at that time. He was a very large man. And I kept telling him, “No. I don’t want this at all.”
> 
> …
> 
> And he grabbed me again, very forcefully. And started biting on my top lip. And this was extremely painful. I thought he was going to bite my lip off. And that’s when he pushed me back onto the bed.
> 
> KLEIN: He bit you at the top of your lip. He pushed you onto the bed. And then what happened?
> 
> BROADDRICK: It’s been so long and it is just so hard to go into. I need to stop.
> 
> (crying)
> 
> BROADDRICK: You, know, why? Why is it still so painful?
> 
> (crying)
> 
> KLEIN: What is going through your mind right now?
> 
> BROADDRICK: That I am afraid of him.
> 
> KLEIN: You are still afraid of him?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes. That I am still afraid. Especially if she becomes president. And I know it’s looking that way. So it’s frightening, Aaron. It’s frightening.
> 
> …
> 
> I was completely dressed. I had a skirt and a blouse. He tore the waist of my skirt. And then he ripped my pantyhose. And he raped me. It was very vicious. I was just pinned down… I did not know what to do. I was so frightened. I was only 35 at the time. And it was horrible. I just wanted it to be over with. So he would go away.
> 
> KLEIN: He got up?
> 
> BROADDRICK: No, he held me down for a long time. And then he did it again. I was so ready for him to leave me alone. When he started raping me again. And it was very brief… And he did get up and he straightened himself. And my mouth was bleeding and it was hurting. And he just straightens himself and goes to the door.
> 
> KLEIN: With you still on the bed?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes, crying. He straightens himself and he goes to the door. And puts on his sunglasses. And tells me to get some ice on that on my list. And goes out the door.
> …
> 
> He would push down on my left clavicle and it hurt so much I thought my clavicle was gonna break. And my lip was just ballooning out four times the size that it should have been.
> 
> KLEIN: While he was raping you?
> 
> BROADDRICK: Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broaddrick has been all over the map about Bill Clinton.  I feel sorry for her but her story isn't credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you know it's true but what's worse, you couldn't care less about it ya disgusting cretin.
Click to expand...

You have evidence?  Why are you not sharing it with the Authorities?


----------



## HappyJoy

Tom Horn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...people are "stupid" for requiring proof....you're not a fan of this country's system of Justice, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Loretta Lynch in the AG chair?  you bet I'm not...never in our history has the DOJ and FBI been politicized to the point a criminal SOS can commit espionage and obstruction of justice and get away with it.
Click to expand...


Not for nothing but please stay on topic. We are talking about proof, not your perception of the DOJ.


----------



## bodecea

Tom Horn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...people are "stupid" for requiring proof....you're not a fan of this country's system of Justice, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Loretta Lynch in the AG chair?  you bet I'm not...never in our history has the DOJ and FBI been politicized to the point a criminal SOS can commit espionage and obstruction of justice and get away with it.
Click to expand...

So you admit you don't like the American Justice system.  Says it all, it would appear.


----------



## Tom Horn

bodecea said:


> You have evidence?  Why are you not sharing it with the Authorities?



And you claim to be a woman?   What if you or your sister or daughter went through this with a one-two punch like the Clintons have and be laughed at and ridiculed after being raped?   Think about what you're condoning here....Trump talked trash, the Clintons are trash.


----------



## Tom Horn

bodecea said:


> So you admit you don't like the American Justice system.  Says it all, it would appear.



You don't want the truth, you can't handle the truth.


----------



## bodecea

Tom Horn said:


>


Yes, Bill Clinton is a womanizer...we all know that...but where are the rape indictments?  Convictions?


----------



## Tom Horn

HappyJoy said:


> Not for nothing but please stay on topic. We are talking about proof, not your perception of the DOJ.



Kiss my ass ya little weasel....my comments get too close for comfort, you can get the hell out of here.


----------



## Tom Horn

bodecea said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Bill Clinton is a womanizer...we all know that...but where are the rape indictments?  Convictions?
Click to expand...


Where's the Trump indictments?  A "womanizer"?  that's a joke, right?


----------



## francoHFW

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
Click to expand...

Wasn't it a Foundation or fund raising thing?


----------



## francoHFW

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
Click to expand...

And believe a ton of bs RW propaganda.


----------



## 2aguy

francoHFW said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And believe a ton of bs RW propaganda.
Click to expand...


3 women say he raped them...about a dozen others say he sexually assaulted them...they told friends, family and their military chain of command at the time of the incidents.......all of these people are lying.....and only bill clinton is telling the truth.....


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> A detailed look at bill clinton, rapist and sexual predator........at least 4 women claim rape, and a dozen others sexual battery.....
> 
> 
> and hilary......she aided in obstruction of justice and conspiracy to obstruct justice by using private detectives and political operatives to attack these women and keep law enforcement from arresting her husband...
> 
> Articles: Hill on Bill’s Women: 'We Reached Out to Them'
> 
> In August 1996, still worried about Perdue’s potential to disrupt the campaign, the Clintons had Democratic party operative Ron Tucker speak to Perdue. According to Perdue, Tucker told her, “There were people in high places who were anxious about me and they wanted me to know that keeping my mouth shut would be worthwhile.”
> 
> “Worthwhile” meant a GS-11 or higher job with the federal government. If she turned down the offer and talked to the media, “He couldn't guarantee what would happen to my pretty little legs.” After harassing phone calls and damage to her car, Perdue chose to go into hiding.
> 
> Perdue was the least of the Clintons’ problems in 1992. More potentially troublesome were the women that Clinton had assaulted, Juanita Broaddrick, Elizabeth Ward Gracen, and Paula Jones among others.
> 
> This week’s _Post_ article pulls its punches on both Jones and Broaddrick. In the_Post_’s account, Jones was “groped” and Broaddrick was the victim of a claimed “sexual assault.” Yes, Clinton did grope Jones, but as she would later testify under oath, “Mr. Clinton then walked over to the sofa, lowered his trousers and underwear, exposed his penis (which was erect) and told me to ‘kiss it.’"
> 
> As to Broaddrick, she was not merely assaulted. She was raped. “It was a real panicky, panicky situation,” Broaddrick told NBC’s Lisa Myers in February 1999. “I was even to the point where I was getting very noisy, you know, yelling to ‘Please stop.’ And that’s when he pressed down on my right shoulder and he would bite my lip.”
> 
> Immediately afterwards, a colleague found Broaddrick in her hotel room crying and “in a state of shock,” her pantyhose torn and her lip swollen. The _Post_ made no mention of Hillary’s literal hands-on effort to silence Broaddrick. “She threatened me at that fundraiser,” Broaddrick said of an intimidating grip-and-grin with Hillary soon after the rape, “that’s foremost in my mind; I’ll never forget that; I’ll never forget that encounter.”
> 
> The _Post_ article in question makes no mention of Gracen. As Iskoff reported in his 1999 book, _Uncovering Clinton_, Gracen had a one-off with Clinton in 1983 when Clinton was governor and she was serving as Miss America.
> 
> To assure Gracen’s silence during the 1992 campaign, Clinton campaign manager Mickey Kantor got together with Clinton’s friend and Hollywood producer, Harry Thomason, and they arranged for her to take a part in a mini-series then filming in Croatia.
> 
> There was a reason to get Gracen out of the country. Like Broaddrick, Gracen was married when she was sexually assaulted by Clinton. “It was rough sex,” Isikoff wrote, “Clinton got so carried away that he bit her lip, Gracen later told friends. But it was consensual.”
> 
> Writing before Broaddrick’s prime-time confession, Isikoff missed the lip-biting MO. He also failed to acknowledge that at least one of Gracen’s friends, Judy Stokes, had told the Paula Jones legal team that the sex was not consensual at all.
> 
> “Do you believe Clinton raped her?” investigator Rick Lambert asked her. “Absolutely,” Stokes replied. “He forced her to have sex. What do you call that?”
> 
> In April 1998, Gracen came to the embattled Clinton’s aid, this time by recanting an earlier lie that she had never had sex with Clinton. In a television interview, Gracen said of the 1983 encounter with Clinton, “What I did was wrong, and I feel very bad about it now.” Gracen denied that the sex was coerced and said almost laughably of Hillary, “I’ll apologize to her now. It was wrong.”
> 
> After her 1998 TV interview, fearing a subpoena from prosecutor Ken Starr, Gracen flew to the Caribbean where she went island hopping for several months. “She had no interest being drawn into the case,” wrote Isikoff. “She had already lied for Clinton once.”
> 
> Then as now, the media had no interest in discovering who arranged for Gracen’s faux apology or her sun-drenched flight from justice.
> 
> Despite her decades-long sexist and classist war on women, Hillary had confidence enough in the major media to tweet in November 2015, “Every survivor of sexual assault deserves to be heard, believed, and supported.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Juanita Broaddrick Telling the Truth?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton s ong history of sexual assault
> 
> Washingtonpost.com Special Report Clinton Accused
> 
> Clinton s list of ignored accusers - Illinois Review
> 
> Here is a post from U.S. message that lists clintons victims...
> 
> Eileen Wellstone, a 19-year-old English woman, said Clinton sexually assaulted her after she met him at a pub near the Oxford where Clinton was a student in 1969. In fact, Clinton was expelled from Oxford and earned no degree there.
> 
> Juanita Broaddrick, a volunteer in Clinton’s gubernatorial campaign, said he raped her in 1978. Mrs. Broaddrick suffered a bruised and torn lip, which she said she suffered when Clinton bit her during the rape. Broaddrick gave a stunning interview to NBC’s Lisa Myers about the assault.
> 
> Carolyn Moffet, a legal secretary in Little Rock in 1979, said she met Gov. Clinton at a political fundraiser and was invited to his hotel room. “When I went in, he was sitting on a couch, wearing only an undershirt. He pointed at his penis and told me to suck it. I told him I didn’t even do that for my boyfriend and he got mad, grabbed my head and shoved it into his lap. I pulled away from him and ran out of the room,” she said.
> 
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen, the Miss Arkansas who won the Miss America crown in 1982, told friends she was forced by Clinton to have sex with him shortly after she won her state title. Gracen later told an interviewer that sex with Clinton was consensual. Her roommate Judy Stokes has said the ex-Miss Arkansas told her she was raped after the incident.
> 
> Paula Corbin Jones, an Arkansas state worker, filed a sexual harassment case against Clinton after an encounter in a Little Rock hotel room where the then-governor exposed himself and demanded oral sex. Clinton settled the case with Jones with an $850,000 payment.
> 
> Sandra Allen James, a former Washington, D.C., political fundraiser, said Clinton invited her to his hotel room during a political trip to the nation’s capital in 1991, pinned her against the wall and stuck his hand up her dress. She fled.
> 
> Christy Zercher, a flight attendant on Clinton’s leased campaign plane in 1992, says presidential candidate Clinton exposed himself, grabbed her breasts and made explicit remarks about oral sex. Zercher said later in an interview that White House attorney Bruce Lindsey tried to pressure her into not going public about the assault.
> 
> Kathleen Willey, a White House volunteer, said that Clinton grabbed her, fondled her breast and pressed her hand against his genitals during an Oval Office meeting in November 1993. Willey became a target for a Hillary directed smear campaign after she went public.
> 
> Why Hillary Is Not Inevitable Bill s Sordid Past The Daily Caller
> Is Juanita Broaddrick Telling the Truth
> Bill Clinton has the real rape problem
> Bill Clinton s ong history of sexual assault
> Hillary s War on Women
> 
> Clinton s list of ignored accusers - Illinois Review
> 
> 
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> 
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> The key to this......all of the women above are lying....and only bill clinton is telling the truth.....that is what you have to believe to think clinton is innocent and that hilary didn't obstruct justice....


Gracen is in it, and said it was cool lol...


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And believe a ton of bs RW propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 women say he raped them...about a dozen others say he sexually assaulted them...they told friends, family and their military chain of command at the time of the incidents.......all of these people are lying.....and only bill clinton is telling the truth.....
Click to expand...

Put up to it, and bs, dupe.


----------



## bodecea

Tom Horn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you don't like the American Justice system.  Says it all, it would appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want the truth, you can't handle the truth.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know the truth if it smacked you in the face.


----------



## francoHFW

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your basis for convictions?  What country are you from?  That's not how we do things in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be blind not to see what is really going on… But you're a progressive, so you're a lemming. I expect that type of behavior from you. LOL
Click to expand...

Baffled by bs...


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And believe a ton of bs RW propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 women say he raped them...about a dozen others say he sexually assaulted them...they told friends, family and their military chain of command at the time of the incidents.......all of these people are lying.....and only bill clinton is telling the truth.....
Click to expand...

Why didn't they press charges?  If I were raped, I'd be going to the police.


----------



## francoHFW

Dot Com said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the comments:
> 
> "Good summary, the only thing missing are the details of the attacks Clinton led against women who stood up to Clinton and the Clinton machine. Most of those allegations are in the C-Span transcripts from the impeachment."
> 
> "20 years after the fact, and Slick Willy's sexual misconduct is still "alleged" by the lamestream news media! Trump's accusations are too vague to do a fact check"?! Seriously?! That's your conclusion?!"
> 
> "This list is more clear evidence of the Post being a water carrier for Democrats. If they were fair, non-partisan they could fill a list longer than this just with Clinton lies. So anyone with a single bone of fairness in their body will take that list and the entire Post for what it is - a left-wing rag."
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with the US justice system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one that let hiLIARy  walk?
> 
> You really are a dupe
Click to expand...

IT'S A CONSPIRACEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## francoHFW

Norman said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I did not have sexual relations with that woman!"
> 
> "It was a vast RW conspiracy!"
> 
> 
> Obviously that guy is a pussy grabber. Hilly even protected his habits, blaming it on RWers. And now it's a problem that Trump only talks about it....
Click to expand...

No pussy grabbing accusations like Trump boasted about...


----------



## francoHFW

bodecea said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not everybody knows this.  Where is this evidence of Clinton being a pedophile?  I keep hearing you brain diseased going there but you never bring the goods, where is the evidence?  Something concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you noticed they aren't fans of proof?
Click to expand...

or evidence...


----------



## Norman

francoHFW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is the very definition of a pedophile, why does he fly on the plane with Epstein to them rape islands? He's Fucking sleazy pedophile and Hildabeast enables him… LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I did not have sexual relations with that woman!"
> 
> "It was a vast RW conspiracy!"
> 
> 
> Obviously that guy is a pussy grabber. Hilly even protected his habits, blaming it on RWers. And now it's a problem that Trump only talks about it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No pussy grabbing accusations like Trump boasted about...
Click to expand...


Well what are the odds, given he has had sex with numerous women? Given that he is known to be somewhat violent even...

No need to be a rocket scientist to figure it out.


----------



## francoHFW

Norman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I did not have sexual relations with that woman!"
> 
> "It was a vast RW conspiracy!"
> 
> 
> Obviously that guy is a pussy grabber. Hilly even protected his habits, blaming it on RWers. And now it's a problem that Trump only talks about it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No pussy grabbing accusations like Trump boasted about...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what are the odds, given he has had sex with numerous women? Given that he is known to be somewhat violent even...
> 
> No need to be a rocket scientist to figure it out.
Click to expand...

Given the evidence, zero. I've had sex with more women than him, and never did sexual assault or anywhere near.


----------



## namvet

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a libertarian, I'm not for any of the candidates…  but there's no sorry're sack of shit than the Hildabeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And believe a ton of bs RW propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 women say he raped them...about a dozen others say he sexually assaulted them...they told friends, family and their military chain of command at the time of the incidents.......all of these people are lying.....and only bill clinton is telling the truth.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't they press charges?  If I were raped, I'd be going to the police.
Click to expand...


because they were under threat of death if they did.


----------



## namvet

francoHFW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I did not have sexual relations with that woman!"
> 
> "It was a vast RW conspiracy!"
> 
> 
> Obviously that guy is a pussy grabber. Hilly even protected his habits, blaming it on RWers. And now it's a problem that Trump only talks about it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No pussy grabbing accusations like Trump boasted about...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what are the odds, given he has had sex with numerous women? Given that he is known to be somewhat violent even...
> 
> No need to be a rocket scientist to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given the evidence, zero. I've had sex with more women than him, and never did sexual assault or anywhere near.
Click to expand...


let's see your rap sheet


----------



## namvet

Hitlery's cover up

Hillary Clinton says: "Every survivor of sexual assault deserves to be heard, believed, and supported" — while she stays busy covering up husband Bill Clinton's sexual attacks on women! The National ENQUIRERhas talked to top Washington insiders who detailed how the former First Lady took a very personal interest in threatening victims of sexual assault with blackmail and intimidation campaigns! As the defiant White House sexual assault victim Kathleen Willey told The ENQUIRER: “He’s much worse than Bill Cosby!”


----------



## francoHFW

namvet said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I did not have sexual relations with that woman!"
> 
> "It was a vast RW conspiracy!"
> 
> 
> Obviously that guy is a pussy grabber. Hilly even protected his habits, blaming it on RWers. And now it's a problem that Trump only talks about it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No pussy grabbing accusations like Trump boasted about...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what are the odds, given he has had sex with numerous women? Given that he is known to be somewhat violent even...
> 
> No need to be a rocket scientist to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given the evidence, zero. I've had sex with more women than him, and never did sexual assault or anywhere near.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let's see your rap sheet
Click to expand...

No sex accusations, just the usual misdemeanor DUI and pot after Reagan nanny law and order push. I fought the law etc. Stupid little town lol....


----------



## namvet

francoHFW said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I did not have sexual relations with that woman!"
> 
> "It was a vast RW conspiracy!"
> 
> 
> Obviously that guy is a pussy grabber. Hilly even protected his habits, blaming it on RWers. And now it's a problem that Trump only talks about it....
> 
> 
> 
> No pussy grabbing accusations like Trump boasted about...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what are the odds, given he has had sex with numerous women? Given that he is known to be somewhat violent even...
> 
> No need to be a rocket scientist to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given the evidence, zero. I've had sex with more women than him, and never did sexual assault or anywhere near.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let's see your rap sheet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sex accusations, just the usual misdemeanor DUI and pot after Reagan nanny law and order push. I fought the law etc. Stupid little town lol....
Click to expand...


well there ya go. you can't hold a candle to Clinton


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the comments:
> 
> "Good summary, the only thing missing are the details of the attacks Clinton led against women who stood up to Clinton and the Clinton machine. Most of those allegations are in the C-Span transcripts from the impeachment."
> 
> "20 years after the fact, and Slick Willy's sexual misconduct is still "alleged" by the lamestream news media! Trump's accusations are too vague to do a fact check"?! Seriously?! That's your conclusion?!"
> 
> "This list is more clear evidence of the Post being a water carrier for Democrats. If they were fair, non-partisan they could fill a list longer than this just with Clinton lies. So anyone with a single bone of fairness in their body will take that list and the entire Post for what it is - a left-wing rag."
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with the US justice system.
Click to expand...






You mean the one that disbarred him for perjury?  Little hater dupe, you're such a fucking moron.  How do you wipe your own ass?


----------



## francoHFW

l


namvet said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No pussy grabbing accusations like Trump boasted about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what are the odds, given he has had sex with numerous women? Given that he is known to be somewhat violent even...
> 
> No need to be a rocket scientist to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given the evidence, zero. I've had sex with more women than him, and never did sexual assault or anywhere near.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let's see your rap sheet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sex accusations, just the usual misdemeanor DUI and pot after Reagan nanny law and order push. I fought the law etc. Stupid little town lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well there ya go. you can't hold a candle to Clinton
Click to expand...

He's never been arrested, the lightweight.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the comments:
> 
> "Good summary, the only thing missing are the details of the attacks Clinton led against women who stood up to Clinton and the Clinton machine. Most of those allegations are in the C-Span transcripts from the impeachment."
> 
> "20 years after the fact, and Slick Willy's sexual misconduct is still "alleged" by the lamestream news media! Trump's accusations are too vague to do a fact check"?! Seriously?! That's your conclusion?!"
> 
> "This list is more clear evidence of the Post being a water carrier for Democrats. If they were fair, non-partisan they could fill a list longer than this just with Clinton lies. So anyone with a single bone of fairness in their body will take that list and the entire Post for what it is - a left-wing rag."
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with the US justice system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one that disbarred him for perjury?  Little hater dupe, you're such a fucking moron.  How do you wipe your own ass?
Click to expand...

Idiotic witch hunt, never arrested. That was the New BS GOP lin congress all the way. He didn't care about that, and his approval peaked lol. Gore should have taken all his help, the fool.l


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the comments:
> 
> "Good summary, the only thing missing are the details of the attacks Clinton led against women who stood up to Clinton and the Clinton machine. Most of those allegations are in the C-Span transcripts from the impeachment."
> 
> "20 years after the fact, and Slick Willy's sexual misconduct is still "alleged" by the lamestream news media! Trump's accusations are too vague to do a fact check"?! Seriously?! That's your conclusion?!"
> 
> "This list is more clear evidence of the Post being a water carrier for Democrats. If they were fair, non-partisan they could fill a list longer than this just with Clinton lies. So anyone with a single bone of fairness in their body will take that list and the entire Post for what it is - a left-wing rag."
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with the US justice system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one that disbarred him for perjury?  Little hater dupe, you're such a fucking moron.  How do you wipe your own ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiotic witch hunt, never arrested. That was the New BS GOP lin congress all the way. He didn't care about that, and his approval peaked lol. Gore should have taken all his help, the fool.l
Click to expand...






Of course he wasn't arrested you fucking halfwit he was the POTUS.  No Federal Prosecutor would touch him, kind of like his POS wife, for fear of losing his career.  Little dipshit hater dupes like you ignore that to peddle your particular warped brand of reality.


----------



## francoHFW

l


westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the comments:
> 
> "Good summary, the only thing missing are the details of the attacks Clinton led against women who stood up to Clinton and the Clinton machine. Most of those allegations are in the C-Span transcripts from the impeachment."
> 
> "20 years after the fact, and Slick Willy's sexual misconduct is still "alleged" by the lamestream news media! Trump's accusations are too vague to do a fact check"?! Seriously?! That's your conclusion?!"
> 
> "This list is more clear evidence of the Post being a water carrier for Democrats. If they were fair, non-partisan they could fill a list longer than this just with Clinton lies. So anyone with a single bone of fairness in their body will take that list and the entire Post for what it is - a left-wing rag."
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with the US justice system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one that disbarred him for perjury?  Little hater dupe, you're such a fucking moron.  How do you wipe your own ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiotic witch hunt, never arrested. That was the New BS GOP lin congress all the way. He didn't care about that, and his approval peaked lol. Gore should have taken all his help, the fool.l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he wasn't arrested you fucking halfwit he was the POTUS.  No Federal Prosecutor would touch him, kind of like his POS wife, for fear of losing his career.  Little dipshit hater dupes like you ignore that to peddle your particular warped brand of reality.
Click to expand...

He wasn't disbarred, he was suspended by the bs GOP SC, and let it lapse.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the comments:
> 
> "Good summary, the only thing missing are the details of the attacks Clinton led against women who stood up to Clinton and the Clinton machine. Most of those allegations are in the C-Span transcripts from the impeachment."
> 
> "20 years after the fact, and Slick Willy's sexual misconduct is still "alleged" by the lamestream news media! Trump's accusations are too vague to do a fact check"?! Seriously?! That's your conclusion?!"
> 
> "This list is more clear evidence of the Post being a water carrier for Democrats. If they were fair, non-partisan they could fill a list longer than this just with Clinton lies. So anyone with a single bone of fairness in their body will take that list and the entire Post for what it is - a left-wing rag."
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with the US justice system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one that disbarred him for perjury?  Little hater dupe, you're such a fucking moron.  How do you wipe your own ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiotic witch hunt, never arrested. That was the New BS GOP lin congress all the way. He didn't care about that, and his approval peaked lol. Gore should have taken all his help, the fool.l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he wasn't arrested you fucking halfwit he was the POTUS.  No Federal Prosecutor would touch him, kind of like his POS wife, for fear of losing his career.  Little dipshit hater dupes like you ignore that to peddle your particular warped brand of reality.
Click to expand...

Total bs GOP witch hunt for 6 years, BS GOP congress and SC.


----------



## Rustic

francoHFW said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> 
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your basis for convictions?  What country are you from?  That's not how we do things in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be blind not to see what is really going on… But you're a progressive, so you're a lemming. I expect that type of behavior from you. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baffled by bs...
Click to expand...

The Clinton worship continues... lol


----------



## Rustic

francoHFW said:


> l
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what are the odds, given he has had sex with numerous women? Given that he is known to be somewhat violent even...
> 
> No need to be a rocket scientist to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Given the evidence, zero. I've had sex with more women than him, and never did sexual assault or anywhere near.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let's see your rap sheet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sex accusations, just the usual misdemeanor DUI and pot after Reagan nanny law and order push. I fought the law etc. Stupid little town lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well there ya go. you can't hold a candle to Clinton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's never been arrested, the lightweight.
Click to expand...

Trump has never been arrested... Clinton worshiper LOL


----------



## bodecea

Norman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who flew on Epstein's plane is a pedophile?  Sorry, that doesn't come close to being proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you and you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I did not have sexual relations with that woman!"
> 
> "It was a vast RW conspiracy!"
> 
> 
> Obviously that guy is a pussy grabber. Hilly even protected his habits, blaming it on RWers. And now it's a problem that Trump only talks about it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No pussy grabbing accusations like Trump boasted about...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what are the odds, given he has had sex with numerous women? Given that he is known to be somewhat violent even...
> 
> No need to be a rocket scientist to figure it out.
Click to expand...

Who's known to be "somewhat violent"....?


----------



## Papageorgio

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
Click to expand...


That is another reason not to vote for Hillary or Trump.


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> l
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the evidence, zero. I've had sex with more women than him, and never did sexual assault or anywhere near.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's see your rap sheet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sex accusations, just the usual misdemeanor DUI and pot after Reagan nanny law and order push. I fought the law etc. Stupid little town lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well there ya go. you can't hold a candle to Clinton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's never been arrested, the lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has never been arrested... Clinton worshiper LOL
Click to expand...

Yet...


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact?....Where are the indictments?  The convictions?  Why are you withholding evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your basis for convictions?  What country are you from?  That's not how we do things in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be blind not to see what is really going on… But you're a progressive, so you're a lemming. I expect that type of behavior from you. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baffled by bs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Clinton worship continues... lol
Click to expand...

I know you won't get this, but one can recognise unsubstantiated claims against someone without worshipping them...


----------



## Wyatt earp

bodecea said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.
> 
> You DID read the article didn't you?
> 
> EDIT. Article is from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* We were focused on stories that emerged during Clinton’s presidency. But many readers have also urged us to include a reference to Clinton’s post-presidential travels on aircraft owned by convicted pedophile Jeffery Epstein. Gawker reported that flight logs show that Clinton, among others, traveled through Africa in 2002 on a jet with “an actress in softcore porn movies whose name appears in Epstein’s address book under an entry for ‘massages.’”  Chauntae Davies, the actress, declined to discuss why she was on the flight. Clinton has not commented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the indictments...the convictions?
Click to expand...



What he paid Paula Jones $850,000 bucks...not enough for ya, plus he got impeached.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire, and it's only because hildabeast is enabling/protecting him. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's your basis for convictions?  What country are you from?  That's not how we do things in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be blind not to see what is really going on… But you're a progressive, so you're a lemming. I expect that type of behavior from you. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baffled by bs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Clinton worship continues... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you won't get this, but one can recognise unsubstantiated claims against someone without worshipping them...
Click to expand...

You obviously worship a colostomy bag in a pant suit... lol


----------



## Dot Com

Billary is a Rapist PERIOD!!!

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## francoHFW

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.
> 
> You DID read the article didn't you?
> 
> EDIT. Article is from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* We were focused on stories that emerged during Clinton’s presidency. But many readers have also urged us to include a reference to Clinton’s post-presidential travels on aircraft owned by convicted pedophile Jeffery Epstein. Gawker reported that flight logs show that Clinton, among others, traveled through Africa in 2002 on a jet with “an actress in softcore porn movies whose name appears in Epstein’s address book under an entry for ‘massages.’”  Chauntae Davies, the actress, declined to discuss why she was on the flight. Clinton has not commented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the indictments...the convictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he paid Paula Jones $850,000 bucks...not enough for ya, plus he got impeached.
Click to expand...

Put up to it, bs witch hunt. How they got broke.


----------



## Wyatt earp

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.
> 
> You DID read the article didn't you?
> 
> EDIT. Article is from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* We were focused on stories that emerged during Clinton’s presidency. But many readers have also urged us to include a reference to Clinton’s post-presidential travels on aircraft owned by convicted pedophile Jeffery Epstein. Gawker reported that flight logs show that Clinton, among others, traveled through Africa in 2002 on a jet with “an actress in softcore porn movies whose name appears in Epstein’s address book under an entry for ‘massages.’”  Chauntae Davies, the actress, declined to discuss why she was on the flight. Clinton has not commented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the indictments...the convictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he paid Paula Jones $850,000 bucks...not enough for ya, plus he got impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put up to it, bs witch hunt. How they got broke.
Click to expand...



Again he paid Paula $850,000 bucks...a lot of money if She was just a hooker..


----------



## HappyJoy

Papageorgio said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is another reason not to vote for Hillary or Trump.
Click to expand...



Great, please don't.


----------



## Papageorgio

HappyJoy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is absolutely an child rapist/molester and hildabeast is a enabler... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you that Donald Trump was social with Jeffrey Epstein too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is another reason not to vote for Hillary or Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, please don't.
Click to expand...


Don't worry, Trump is a womanizer and what he said 11 years ago is terrible and he apologized for it. Hilary demonizing women who were victims was also terrible.


----------



## Papageorgio

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.
> 
> You DID read the article didn't you?
> 
> EDIT. Article is from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* We were focused on stories that emerged during Clinton’s presidency. But many readers have also urged us to include a reference to Clinton’s post-presidential travels on aircraft owned by convicted pedophile Jeffery Epstein. Gawker reported that flight logs show that Clinton, among others, traveled through Africa in 2002 on a jet with “an actress in softcore porn movies whose name appears in Epstein’s address book under an entry for ‘massages.’”  Chauntae Davies, the actress, declined to discuss why she was on the flight. Clinton has not commented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the indictments...the convictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he paid Paula Jones $850,000 bucks...not enough for ya, plus he got impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put up to it, bs witch hunt. How they got broke.
Click to expand...


Lol! He got caught dumbo, you nutters are so funny.


----------



## francoHFW

bear513 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.
> 
> You DID read the article didn't you?
> 
> EDIT. Article is from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* We were focused on stories that emerged during Clinton’s presidency. But many readers have also urged us to include a reference to Clinton’s post-presidential travels on aircraft owned by convicted pedophile Jeffery Epstein. Gawker reported that flight logs show that Clinton, among others, traveled through Africa in 2002 on a jet with “an actress in softcore porn movies whose name appears in Epstein’s address book under an entry for ‘massages.’”  Chauntae Davies, the actress, declined to discuss why she was on the flight. Clinton has not commented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the indictments...the convictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he paid Paula Jones $850,000 bucks...not enough for ya, plus he got impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put up to it, bs witch hunt. How they got broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again he paid Paula $850,000 bucks...a lot of money if She was just a hooker..
Click to expand...

She got 200KL- those GOP lawyers and operatives are expensive, What a pile of GOP crap....


----------



## francoHFW

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.
> 
> You DID read the article didn't you?
> 
> EDIT. Article is from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* We were focused on stories that emerged during Clinton’s presidency. But many readers have also urged us to include a reference to Clinton’s post-presidential travels on aircraft owned by convicted pedophile Jeffery Epstein. Gawker reported that flight logs show that Clinton, among others, traveled through Africa in 2002 on a jet with “an actress in softcore porn movies whose name appears in Epstein’s address book under an entry for ‘massages.’”  Chauntae Davies, the actress, declined to discuss why she was on the flight. Clinton has not commented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the indictments...the convictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he paid Paula Jones $850,000 bucks...not enough for ya, plus he got impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put up to it, bs witch hunt. How they got broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! He got caught dumbo, you nutters are so funny.
Click to expand...

She wasn't going to do anything until the witch hunt promised her money and benefits.


----------



## Papageorgio

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties denied all that when it was happening but now you wanna categorize it as "consensual" . But it appears that Bubba is a rapist AND a pedophile.
> 
> You DID read the article didn't you?
> 
> EDIT. Article is from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the indictments...the convictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he paid Paula Jones $850,000 bucks...not enough for ya, plus he got impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put up to it, bs witch hunt. How they got broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! He got caught dumbo, you nutters are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't going to do anything until the witch hunt promised her money and benefits.
Click to expand...


Yep, $850,000 for Bill doing nothing! LMAO! What you nutters will force yourselves to believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francoHFW

l


Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the indictments...the convictions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he paid Paula Jones $850,000 bucks...not enough for ya, plus he got impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put up to it, bs witch hunt. How they got broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! He got caught dumbo, you nutters are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't going to do anything until the witch hunt promised her money and benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, $850,000 for Bill doing nothing! LMAO! What you nutters will force yourselves to believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

As I said, cheap under the circumstances.


----------



## francoHFW

Had to pay for all those lawyers, detectives, and operatives. I read an interview with her (and a Penthouse nude photo shot)- sorry she did it.


----------



## francoHFW

She was more pissed at the GOP...


----------



## Papageorgio

francoHFW said:


> l
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he paid Paula Jones $850,000 bucks...not enough for ya, plus he got impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Put up to it, bs witch hunt. How they got broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! He got caught dumbo, you nutters are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't going to do anything until the witch hunt promised her money and benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, $850,000 for Bill doing nothing! LMAO! What you nutters will force yourselves to believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, cheap under the circumstances.
Click to expand...


When you abuse your power that is what happens.


----------



## francoHFW

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> l
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put up to it, bs witch hunt. How they got broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He got caught dumbo, you nutters are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't going to do anything until the witch hunt promised her money and benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, $850,000 for Bill doing nothing! LMAO! What you nutters will force yourselves to believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, cheap under the circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you abuse your power that is what happens.
Click to expand...

Yup, the GOP went way overboard witch hunting, including putting Paula up to it after a huge investigation for dirt. YEARS. Hundred of millions...


----------



## Papageorgio

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> l
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He got caught dumbo, you nutters are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't going to do anything until the witch hunt promised her money and benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, $850,000 for Bill doing nothing! LMAO! What you nutters will force yourselves to believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, cheap under the circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you abuse your power that is what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the GOP went way overboard witch hunting, including putting Paula up to it after a huge investigation for dirt. YEARS. Hundred of millions...
Click to expand...


Believe and justify what you must. Nutjobs need to have something really stupid to believe in.


----------



## francoHFW

You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..


----------



## Papageorgio

francoHFW said:


> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..



I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.

I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.


----------



## Dot Com

Bill is a super predator (rapist)

Sent from my azpen using Tapatalk


----------



## francoHFW

lllllllllllllll


Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
Click to expand...




Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
Click to expand...




Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
Click to expand...

You should look at Hillary's POLICIES, and HISTORY, instead of bs RW propaganda. Taking money for speeches, which she does from all kinds of sources, doesn't mean a damn thing. NO evidence that it has.


----------



## Papageorgio

francoHFW said:


> lllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should look at Hillary's POLICIES, and HISTORY, instead of bs RW propaganda. Taking money for speeches, which she does from all kinds of sources, doesn't mean a damn thing. NO evidence that it has.
Click to expand...


I have looked at Trump and Clinton from all sources and neither is for the middle class, it is all words because neither has given a damn about middle class America. Name the bills she submitted in the Senate that helped the middle class.


----------



## francoHFW

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> lllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should look at Hillary's POLICIES, and HISTORY, instead of bs RW propaganda. Taking money for speeches, which she does from all kinds of sources, doesn't mean a damn thing. NO evidence that it has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have looked at Trump and Clinton from all sources and neither is for the middle class, it is all words because neither has given a damn about middle class America. Name the bills she submitted in the Senate that helped the middle class.
Click to expand...

All of them.


----------



## francoHFW

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...onsor/&usg=AFQjCNG5tMP4yAVO5jfUJUohwZyQOhEUKg


----------



## francoHFW

Of course it's a ridiculous question, as the GOP and Boosh would filibuster or veto anything that would help the middle class.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

francoHFW said:


> A guide to the allegations of Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> RW is deplorable, especially their candidate.


washingtonpost.com: Jones v. Clinton Special Report


> President Clinton reached an out-of-court settlement with Paula Jones yesterday, agreeing to pay her $850,000 to drop the sexual harassment lawsuit that led to the worst political crisis of his career and only the third presidential impeachment inquiry in American history



Bill Cosby Tried To Pay Off Rape Accuser's Mom — And It Was Caught On Tape


> The perv used the same ploy to set up his illegitimate daughter, *Autumn* *Jackson*, who was convicted of extortion in 1997 after she went to collect her payoff.
> 
> Now Radar has learned Gianna has emerged as the key witness against Cosby — and her explosive testimony could put the creep behind bars for good!


  Seems that Bill C has much to talk about, and how illegitimate children are showing up.  Yet here we are with a presidential candidate, who lies all the time, to protect her husband who is a known rapist, and Liar.


Danney Williams claims to be Bill Clinton's illegitimate son via prostitute | Daily Mail Online


> *Danney Williams, 30, claims he is the biological son of former President Bill Clinton *
> 
> *Rumors about Danney's paternity surfaced not long after his birth in 1985, when Clinton was still governor of Arkansas *
> 
> *Danney's mother Bobbie Ann Williams, who was a prostitute, says she is certain Clinton is the father since  he was her only white client at the time *


----------



## jillian

Norman said:


> Are you saying that he hasn't grabbed Hillary in years?
> 
> Well, maybe not her, but other women, certainly yes...



don't you ever get embarrassed by the idiocy that comes off your keyboard?


----------



## the_human_being

DEVASTATING! Kathleen Willey in SPIN ROOM: "It Was Not Easy" Being in Same Room as Bill Clinton (Video)


----------



## Dot Com

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> lllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should look at Hillary's POLICIES, and HISTORY, instead of bs RW propaganda. Taking money for speeches, which she does from all kinds of sources, doesn't mean a damn thing. NO evidence that it has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have looked at Trump and Clinton from all sources and neither is for the middle class, it is all words because neither has given a damn about middle class America. Name the bills she submitted in the Senate that helped the middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## francoHFW

Dot Com said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> lllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never learn, hater dupe- your party has been a bs disgrace for decades..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm learning, I know that both parties are corrupt and most partisan nutters can't even tell that their own party is corrupt.
> 
> I'm looking for a candidate that will work for the working American middle class. The two mainstream asses that are running are for the rich. The rich don't need anymore help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should look at Hillary's POLICIES, and HISTORY, instead of bs RW propaganda. Taking money for speeches, which she does from all kinds of sources, doesn't mean a damn thing. NO evidence that it has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have looked at Trump and Clinton from all sources and neither is for the middle class, it is all words because neither has given a damn about middle class America. Name the bills she submitted in the Senate that helped the middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Give me some bad ones then.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Nah old Slick Willie just likes to put inanimate objects in them.


----------



## francoHFW

Hillary Clinton defends handling of Benghazi attack - BBC News
Hillary Clinton's 'emailgate' diced and sliced - BBC News
The dark depths of hatred for Hillary Clinton - BBC News


----------

